
SkyKnit: When knitters teamed up with a neural network - camtarn
http://aiweirdness.com/post/173096796277/skyknit-when-knitters-teamed-up-with-a-neural
======
jrussino
Fun, but if you want to see some seriously interesting modern work in knitting
check this out: [https://www.ri.cmu.edu/event/on-demand-machine-
knitting/](https://www.ri.cmu.edu/event/on-demand-machine-knitting/)

~~~
andrewflnr
That was awesome. I really like the presenter's style, too.

------
hexscrews
I'm kind of curious about the person whos mental construct crashed. How long
did it take before her mind was able to interpret the math again? Was it a
slow boot up or was it instant?

------
thelegendxp
Is there a reliable training method to minimize the need for "debugging" in
data sets like this?

~~~
Bedon292
I would think there is a way to tell the system some basic rules, so its not
completely unsupervised.

Like: Here is a list of all stitches (so it doesn't create its own), and the
number of stitches must be correct for dimensions, or something like that.
Then you validate all the input data against that, and move on from there.

~~~
neoeldex
Its a bit more complicated than that, since the only constraints is the yarn
and physics. And there's infinite possibilities of stitching things together
in intricate manners. Then deciding whether something is nice/wanted, is in
the eye of the beholder :)

